# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه شاهد یا دانشگاه های یزد و شیراز ؟

## fateme.sajjadi

دانشگاه شاهد یا دانشگاه شیراز با حتمال قبولی خیلی کم و یزد با احتمال قبولی بالا ؟

----------


## MajnOOn

اگه مشکلی با چادر نداره دانشگاه شاهد...احتمال پیشرفت زندگی تو تهران بیشتره

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> اگه مشکلی با چادر نداره دانشگاه شاهد...احتمال پیشرفت زندگی تو تهران بیشتره


من معرفی شدم و اصلا مشکلی با چادر و حجاب ندارم به هر کی پرسیدم میگن فقط مشکلش همینه که از نظر مذهبی سخت میگیرن من خودم راضی هستم 
برادررم میگه شیراز و یزد بهتره واقعا سر دوراهی موندم

----------


## MajnOOn

> من معرفی شدم و اصلا مشکلی با چادر و حجاب ندارم به هر کی پرسیدم میگن فقط مشکلش همینه که از نظر مذهبی سخت میگیرن من خودم راضی هستم 
> برادررم میگه شیراز و یزد بهتره واقعا سر دوراهی موندم


من اطلاعات زیادی ندارم..فقط اگه پزشکی میری مواظب باش تعهد خدمت نداشته باشه..

----------


## hero93

به نظر من اول شیراز بعد یزد بعدشم شاهد البته بهتره اول یه تحقیق و بررسی از دانشجویان هر 3 دانشگاه انجام بدید بعد یه مقدار به روحیات و شهر محل سکونت و... بستگی داره :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## amin dehghan

اگه تهرانی هستی و مشکل پیدا میکنی در شهر های دیگه شاهد بهتره اما اگه سطح دانشگاه برات مهمه به ترتیب شیراز یزد شاهد

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## mhkh1368

دوستان من تجربه تحصیل در شهرستان رو دارم و بدونید شهرستان خوندن برای پسر هم سخته چه برسه به دختر خانم ها
من خودم هم امسال کنکور دادم و پزشکی شاهد معرفی شدم و با توجه به پسر بودنم هم شاهد رو حتی به شهرستانهای نزدیک مثل قزوین ترجیح میدم چه برسه به شیراز

----------


## hengameh_a

> دوستان من تجربه تحصیل در شهرستان رو دارم و بدونید شهرستان خوندن برای پسر هم سخته چه برسه به دختر خانم ها
> من خودم هم امسال کنکور دادم و پزشکی شاهد معرفی شدم و با توجه به پسر بودنم هم شاهد رو حتی به شهرستانهای نزدیک مثل قزوین ترجیح میدم چه برسه به شیراز


سلام با چه رتبه ای شاهد معرفی شدی؟؟؟

----------


## par.rah

> من اطلاعات زیادی ندارم..فقط اگه پزشکی میری مواظب باش تعهد خدمت نداشته باشه..


شاهد تعهد خدمت نداره تا اونجایی که میدونم

----------


## par.rah

خب بعضیا هستن که حجاب واسشون مهمه شاهد گزینه خوبیه..کلا دانشگاه خوبی هم هست..زشتتون انسانی بود اگه اشتباه نکنم، خیلی اطلاعات نداریم راجع به انسانی ولی اگه تهرانی هستی می ارزه بیای شاهد و گرنه خیر!

----------


## par.rah

> دوستان من تجربه تحصیل در شهرستان رو دارم و بدونید شهرستان خوندن برای پسر هم سخته چه برسه به دختر خانم ها
> من خودم هم امسال کنکور دادم و پزشکی شاهد معرفی شدم و با توجه به پسر بودنم هم شاهد رو حتی به شهرستانهای نزدیک مثل قزوین ترجیح میدم چه برسه به شیراز


پزشکی شاهد سطح خوبی هم داره، موفق باشی داداش ان شا الله

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> خب بعضیا هستن که حجاب واسشون مهمه شاهد گزینه خوبیه..کلا دانشگاه خوبی هم هست..زشتتون انسانی بود اگه اشتباه نکنم، خیلی اطلاعات نداریم راجع به انسانی ولی اگه تهرانی هستی می ارزه بیای شاهد و گرنه خیر!


من تهرانی نیستم ولی همه میگن اگر بری تهران برات بهتره .اره انسانی ام

----------


## artim

> دانشگاه شاهد یا دانشگاه شیراز با حتمال قبولی خیلی کم و یزد با احتمال قبولی بالا ؟


دانشگاه شیراز بهتره

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> دانشگاه شیراز بهتره


شیراز احتمال قبولی خیلی کم دارم اصلا هیچ امیدی بهش ندارم

----------


## artim

> شیراز احتمال قبولی خیلی کم دارم اصلا هیچ امیدی بهش ندارم


شاهد هم خوبه شیرازم خوبه

----------


## mhkh1368

> سلام با چه رتبه ای شاهد معرفی شدی؟؟؟


سلام
781 منطقه 1 زیرگروه 1
شما هم آوردی یا نه؟با چه رتبه ای؟

----------


## par.rah

> من تهرانی نیستم ولی همه میگن اگر بری تهران برات بهتره .اره انسانی ام


نمیفهمم که چرا میگن تهران اومدن بهتره!
خب باید سطح رو در انسانی بررسی کنی، شاید خوب باشه ولی به نظرم میتونه از یزد بهتر باشه برات

----------

